# Baratza Sette 270 and 270W



## S-Presso (Jun 22, 2013)

Just saw these online. Due summer 2016. 40mm conical burr grinder in timer and weight versions! Weight version uses Acaia technology, too! Can't wait to see comparison tests. Thinking of upgrading from SJ to Ceado E37S, but now this is coming at less than half the money...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

`i would like to see some testing done too ( other than the guy from coffeegeek ) , it's functions look great , the performance of the burr size in the cup would be what im interested in though ...


----------



## S-Presso (Jun 22, 2013)

Absolutely Mrboots. Me too!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

We will be getting one for a trial so watch this space


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Very interesting although the extensive use of plastic is a bit more concerning as is the use of a cantilever balance shape , but if it does the business, I'm sure a bigger metal cast version will follow - you can see the inner workings in this vid -





 (I wish they wouldn't say "game changer") dang

anything with plastic? planetary gears is not destined for a long life, but as I say if it does the business


----------



## Craig-R872 (Apr 4, 2016)

It seems as though it's been delayed wonder when uk will have stock?

http://www.baratza.com/sette-delay-shipping/


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

:-( guess i will be using my smart grinder for a while longer. It seems mid November is the earliest we will get it. I wonder if this will also delay the forum receiving one to test for review.


----------



## Craig-R872 (Apr 4, 2016)

Christmas present sorted then this year!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Kyle T said:


> :-( guess i will be using my smart grinder for a while longer. It seems mid November is the earliest we will get it. I wonder if this will also delay the forum receiving one to test for review.


I will find out


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> I will find out


any news on the grinder? Appears one or two have turned up in the states


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Coffeehit has it listed.for November delivery


----------



## Tiggers (Aug 2, 2016)

There is quite a good overview on both the Sette 270 and 270W grinders from SeattleCoffeeGear on youtube:


----------



## swai (Jul 26, 2016)

Interesting Grinder. I guess most people are waiting on some proper user reviews.


----------



## Tiggers (Aug 2, 2016)

The basic version seems to come in at quite a good price and offers good features, although it does look quite plasticky in terms of the build.


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Has anyone seen any impartial reviews? Has anyone heard anything about grind quality?


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Baratza tend to publish their particle distribution charts so I'm holding out for that.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

UncleJake said:


> Has anyone seen any impartial reviews? Has anyone heard anything about grind quality?


Check out Home Barista, on a thread called:

New Baratza Grinder: The Sette Series

Some folks there had the 270 for a few weeks, and another review is coming soon.

Just check out the last few pages on that thread.


----------



## swai (Jul 26, 2016)

Official Baratza 270 Sette unboxing.


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

Dreadful packaging! I predict a lot of broken hoppers.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

looking forward to a metal body, metal gears, bigger motor, bigger burrs version.


----------



## dmdrabble (Aug 25, 2012)

I've been eyeing the Sette to pair up with the new Brewtus IV dual boiler I've just bought. I'm currently using an Iberital MC2 at the moment.

I notice the US price is at $379/$499 with the U.K. Price on Coffeehit the same in £s. Even at poor conversion rate at the moment, that makes £386. That's do frustrating how us Brits pay so much more for basically the same product.

At £500 the price is getting pretty close to the Mazzer Mini E that I've also been considering. Be very interesting how thecreviews turn out when it comes out in the US.

Has anyone ever used a 110v with a converter?


----------



## Sligub (Jul 21, 2016)

To be fair $499 is £386 but add vat on top gives you £463 which makes it pretty close to USA pricing


----------



## Mousey (Mar 22, 2016)

Baratza made some upgrade, I think expected to be available around October

http://www.baratza.com/sette-series-upgrade-convertible-holder/?platform=hootsuite


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

dmdrabble said:


> Has anyone ever used a 110v with a converter?


I didn't look into it extensively but it seemed to be considered a bad idea from a few posts that I had read a few years ago. I think the suggestion was it can affect spin speed and different things and the cost to make it work wouldn't make it a desirable option. Bear in mind if you got it shipped you'd have to still pay customs etc. as well unless you had a friend send as a gift or something?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

given its new product and bound to have some teething problems , then i wouldn't want to be doing anything to negate a warranty or having to send it back to the USA for a few quid saved up front ( that's if you save any after getting a converter anyway ) Plus its just not a good idea as jlarkin describes above..


----------



## dmdrabble (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I was weighing up the USA option as my wife works in the US a lot and is due there in October. Itchy fingers. I take your point about the warranty and cost of converter. Someone pointed out sales tax too. Although maybe less than VAT here, if you can get the item delivered, sometimes you don't pay state tax. Maybe worth leaving it for now and waiting for Uk launch.

Good tips though.


----------

